# What Should I buy next? Pyraminx or Square-1??



## CubingDuck (May 31, 2009)

I really want one but cannot chose, so which is a more funner puzzle, and is generally more enjoyable.

P.S I am only buying one, so don't say " Buy Both".


----------



## DcF1337 (May 31, 2009)

Pyraminx is very easy and may get boring. On the other hand, Square-1 doesn't require much thinking, all you need to do is go through the same steps to solve it. This is only from what I heard, though. I've never touched a Square-1 before.


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 31, 2009)

i enjoy pyraminx more because i can solve it intuitively. mefferts.com has free shipping too!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 31, 2009)

i think square-1 is better, even i never played with both of the puzzles, but as for me if i will choose i will choose square-1 XD


----------



## CubingDuck (May 31, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> i enjoy pyraminx more because i can solve it intuitively. mefferts.com has free shipping too!



Nice, how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## MistArts (May 31, 2009)

CubingDuck said:


> Cube is what we aim for



I say you will enjoy square-1 more. Unless you can cube a pyraminx...


----------



## Neo63 (May 31, 2009)

I like Square-1 better, partially because it requires more thinking, and not a lot of people practices it.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 31, 2009)

I prefer Square-1. I particularly enjoy the intuitive nature of cube-shape, and learning how to turn it comfortably and quickly


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 31, 2009)

CubingDuck said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > i enjoy pyraminx more because i can solve it intuitively. mefferts.com has free shipping too!
> ...



16$.


----------



## dougbenham (May 31, 2009)

You'll get bored from the pyraminx. It takes so little thinking to solve it. However the majority of it is intuitive.

I recommend the square-1. The turn-style is so unique and intriguing. The puzzle shape is the most intuitive part of the puzzle. However, the only downside is that the rest of the puzzle is quite difficult unless you learn some algorithms. Not many people do the square-1 so finding resources to help you will be difficult.


----------



## Dene (May 31, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Pyraminx is very easy and may get boring. On the other hand, Square-1 doesn't require much thinking, all you need to do is go through the same steps to solve it. This is only from what I heard, though. I've never touched a Square-1 before.



Whoa whoa what?
Square-1 does require thinking. For a start, if you want to figure it out for yourself it will be a fun challenge. Secondly, getting good at Square-1 requires a lot of work on intuitively learning cubeshape and integrating little tricks into your solves, just like any other puzzle.

I strongly recommend Square-1 anyway.


----------



## cuberman0312 (Jun 2, 2009)

get a pyraminx because its incredibly easy and you'll impress your friends because you will solve it so fast and they won't know how you do it


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 2, 2009)

IMO...

[1]=somewhat intuitive (getting it into cubeshape), not boring, challenging

Pyraminx=very intuitive, gets boring, less challenging (still kinda fun though)


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 3, 2009)

Square 1 is brilliant, I learned the Pyraminx intuitively but the Square 1 is one tough puzzle


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 3, 2009)

The pyraminx is a fun little puzzle, I'd get that one first
The sq1 is a bit more challenging, I'd get that second (or both in the same order)


----------



## edw0010 (Jun 3, 2009)

I wont say "buy both" but would recomend both depending on what you want. 

If you are up for a challenge (kinda like learning the 3x3 again, not difficult just takes memorisation) go for the square 1, 

if you want something quick, intuitive and impresses girls definately go with the pyraminx  

Happy Shopping


----------



## Me (Jun 4, 2009)

Let the universe decide:
Heads is Pyraminx.
Tails is Square-1.

Now flip the coin.


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 4, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> if you want something quick, intuitive and impresses girls definately go with the pyraminx




 I have to agrre !


----------



## shelley (Jun 4, 2009)

You know how when you first had a Rubik's cube you tried to solve it one side at a time? That actually works on the Pyraminx. You want to impress girls with that? Just make sure they don't get their hands on it.

Get a Sq-1. Trying to figure that out is more challenging IMO.


----------



## CubingDuck (Jun 4, 2009)

shelley said:


> You know how when you first had a Rubik's cube you tried to solve it one side at a time? That actually works on the Pyraminx. You want to impress girls with that? Just make sure they don't get their hands on it.
> 
> Get a Sq-1. Trying to figure that out is more challenging IMO.




UPTADE: lol even though I stated I wouldn't I have bought both lol they have came today and are both amazing puzzles.


----------



## sooland (Jun 5, 2009)

Personally, I enjoy the Square 1 more. Although, i must be frank, they both get boring. Pyraminx is my least favorite puzzle, so SQUARE - 1


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 5, 2009)

Buy Both (eventually)


----------



## Neutrals01 (Jun 5, 2009)

Pyraminx - I learned it in 1 minute and stopped playing it after 2 days..intuitive..

Square-1 - I learned it in few hours and improved since then...I still play it now...nearly played square-1 for 2 months now...but almost 6 days havent touch it...no time.. btw...square-1 most parts also intuitive...only the last 2 parts needs some algos...my other parts all intuitive...and needs lots of thinking...you don need any algos to form a square from any position...all can be done intuitively..I took around 4~5 days to learn how to form a square from any given position..and still ain't that good in it now..around 7~8 secs on avg to form square..awkward cases(cases that I can't form a square intuitively) 12~15 secs to form square....easy cases 2~4 secs..


----------



## V-cube7_101 (Jun 6, 2009)

Get the square 1. It's fun because it changes its shape.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't have a square-1 but I think it would be nice. After I make some NR-s I would like to have that. anyway I have a soviet pyraminx. It moves like crap but soon I'll hope to order a new from DX. I really enjoy solving it but cause my pyra is so bad then it isn't very cool. It's also very simple. I did it just by myself and thought the algs


----------

